# Kamera und fotographieren - keine Ahnung davon



## murmel04 (2. Juni 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

Kurz das ein oder andere Landschaftsbildchen oder kurioses gab es von mir ja auch schon, allerdings mit dem Handy aufgenommen.
Grund ganz einfach es fehlt an einer anständigen Kamera und Erfahrung in Sachen fotographieren überhaupt.

Klar ich könnte jetzt in einen Elektomarkt gehen und mir was aufschwatzen lassen.
Nur fürchte ich entweder bekomme ich dann ein Teil für zig 100€ die es günstiger auch geben würde  oder die billig Variante, wo mein Handy sogar besser ist.

Da ich absolut keine Ahnung von der Materie habe,
Mädels auf was muss ich achten, was braucht es und was ist schnick Schnack 

Gesucht wird eine Kamera für Dummis.
Für gute Bilder evtl wenn ich schnell genug bin auch mal mit mir auf dem Bike (Selbstauslöser) und preislich sollte sie bei 300€ liegen ein paar € rauf wäre auch noch ok. 

Ach ja und klein und leicht, Rucksack ist eh schon schwer und voll

Danke schon mal

Grüße


----------



## scylla (2. Juni 2016)

Als Fotografie-Volltrottel kann ich immer noch die Sony RX100 empfehlen. Taugt für Schnappschüsse, ist sehr flott (wie alle Sonys), macht super Bilder, ist relativ klein und kompakt, und hat dann doch etwas "mehr" falls man sich doch mal damit beschäftigen will. Robust ist sie auch, ich hab meine jetzt schon eine ganze Weile und sie hat noch nie gemuckt.
Gibt's mittlerweile für etwas mehr als 300€.
http://www.digitfoto.de/infosproduit.php?refinfos=SONYDSCRX100&pdb=2
Das "Urmodell" tut's immer noch, auch wenn es schon etwas älter ist.

Gerade wenn man nicht so versiert im Fotografieren ist, braucht man eine schnelle Kamera (persönliche Erfahrung mangels Talent). Vor allem eine mit guter Serienbild-Funktion. Dann kann man einfach draufhalten, und irgendein passendes Bild ist dann hinterher dabei . Bei der RX100 muss man eine Class10 Speicherkarte reinstecken (wegen Speichergeschwindigkeit), dann ist die Serienbild-Funktion vollkommen ausreichend für die gelegentliche Hobby-Anwendung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perlenkette (2. Juni 2016)

Das unterschreibe ich (auch den Fotografie-Volltrottel).

349.- im Elektronikfachmarkt vor Ort. Dazu gibt´s ein gutes Buch, welches Aninaj empfohlen hat; da sind nochmal Anwendungen, Situationen, Einstellungen usw. beschrieben. Den Selbstauslöser mußte ich bisher noch nicht testen ...., dazu kann ich noch nichts sagen; der ist Dir ja auch wichig . Da können andere sicher weiterhelfen......


----------



## KaetheR (2. Juni 2016)

Beim Kauf vllt auch schon darauf achten, dass es für das Modell einen Fernauslöser gibt - gerade für uns "Allein-bikende" wichtig.
Viele der Fernauslöser haben jedoch nur eine kurze Reichweite (5 Meter).
Die Selbstauslöser haben meist 2-3 Intervalle (von 10 Sekunden bis 2 Minuten - aber das ist auch von Hersteller zu Hersteller unterschiedlich).

Ich habe eine Spiegelreflex (leider etwas schwer), aber die werde ich mal mitnehmen und mal sehen was dabei raus kommt


----------



## MrsBergamont (2. Juni 2016)

Also ich würde dir eine Spiegelreflexkamera empfehlen.
Ich hatte mir damals vor Jahren die Canon1000D geholt. Das war die günstigste von Canon.
Mittlerweile bin ich beruflich Grafikerin und arbeite immernoch mit dieser Kamera.
Sprich wenn du dich in die Materie eingefunden hast, kannst du auch mit einer günstigen Spiegelreflex super Fotos machen.
Hab auf meiner Webseite alle Fotos mit dieser Kamera gemacht: www.crashcat.de

Such dochmal nach einem Tutorial auf Youtube zum Thema fotografieren, da findet man sich schnell ein.

Spannend wird es wenn du vor hast auch mal mit der Kamera zu filmen, dann würde ich tatsächlich tiefer in die Tasche greifen und eine Spiegelreflex holen, die auch filmen kann, das können die günstigen Varianten nämlich meistens nicht.


----------



## scylla (2. Juni 2016)

Ähm, ich kenne mich ja mit Fotografie nicht so wirklich aus, aber ist eine Spiegelreflexkamera nicht genau das Gegenteil von dem, was Murmel will? 

Technik, die Einarbeitung und Können verlangt


MrsBergamont schrieb:


> Sprich wenn du dich in die Materie eingefunden hast, kannst du auch mit einer günstigen Spiegelreflex super Fotos machen.



vs. einfach zu handhabende Knipse


murmel04 schrieb:


> Gesucht wird eine Kamera für Dummis.



teuer


MrsBergamont schrieb:


> Spannend wird es wenn du vor hast auch mal mit der Kamera zu filmen, dann würde ich tatsächlich tiefer in die Tasche greifen und eine Spiegelreflex holen, die auch filmen kann, das können die günstigen Varianten nämlich meistens nicht.



vs günstig


murmel04 schrieb:


> preislich sollte sie bei 300€ liegen ein paar € rauf wäre auch noch ok.



großes Monster






vs klein und leicht


murmel04 schrieb:


> Ach ja und klein und leicht, Rucksack ist eh schon schwer und voll


----------



## Lenka K. (2. Juni 2016)

+1 für die RX100.

Wurde auf die Kamera hier im Forum aufmerksam, als ich im Herbst eine neu "Wandkamera" fürs Klettern gesucht hab'. Macht wirklich schöne Fotos, v.a. bei wenig Licht (z.B. dunkler Wald, Höhle) ist der Unterschied zu günstigeren Kameras mit kleineren Sensoren frappierend.

Weiters kann die Kamera mit der Fotografin quasi wachsen: am Anfang wie eine automatische Knipse benutzt, hat sie alle Steuerungsmöglichkeit an Bord, die vielleicht später mit mehr Erfahrung zum Einsatz kommen.

Und an den Gurt, bzw. in den CamelBak passt sie auch noch .

Einziger Minuspunkt ist der kleine Zoombereich, aber bei kleinen Kameras schafft man bei grossem Zoom und bewegten Motivem sowieso keine wackelfreien Fotos, daher reichen die 70 bzw. 100mm auch.

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## murmel04 (2. Juni 2016)

Also schon mal danke für die Infos. 

Es wird tatsächlich in Richtung Sony RX 100 gehen ( wenn mein großes Kind es schafft seinen Hintern in Bewegung zu setzen, sogar noch heute).

Ist stehe ja wirklich am Anfang, hatte zwar schon die eine oder andere Kamera aber die Bilder waren halt nie so der Hit.
Zur Zeit nutze ich nur das Ei zum Bilder machen, da ist halt auch einfach nur draufhalten und Knips.
Irgendwann werden die Bilder dann gelöscht weil nix besonderes oder die Wolke voll ist.

Bin mal gespannt ob sich mit der neuen knipse was tut


----------



## systemgewicht (2. Juni 2016)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt ob sich mit der neuen knipse was tut


Mit dem Ei lassen sich (bei guten Lichtverhältnissen!) prima Bilder machen.

Ohne das Interesse, die Grundprinzipien der Fotografie und der Kamera verstehen zu wollen, werden die Bilder auch mit der neuen Kamera nicht besser werden.


----------



## murmel04 (2. Juni 2016)

systemgewicht schrieb:


> Mit dem Ei lassen sich (bei guten Lichtverhältnissen!) prima Bilder machen.
> 
> Ohne das Interesse, die Grundprinzipien der Fotografie und der Kamera verstehen zu wollen, werden die Bilder auch mit der neuen Kamera nicht besser werden.




Das ist auch in Ziel von mir, mich damit zu beschäftigen und Grundlagen zu schaffen


----------



## runningmaus (2. Juni 2016)

hallo,
als ich jetzt eine Kamera für die Trikottasche gesucht habe, 
habe ich mich durch die Tests gewühlt, und die Testsieger in der kleinen Klasse sind bei    über 400 Euro!
....
Dann habe ich im Media-Markt Angebot die Ixus 180 geholt....
simpel zu bedienen , dunkelblaues Gehäuse, ... und macht gute Bilder.
sie war bei 159 Euro... incl. Tasche, Ladegerät und Speicherkarte.

Gute Bilder macht sie schon - und man kann sie halt mit einer Hand bedienen, anders als das immer umständliche Smartphone  , bei dem man bei Sonnenlicht das Display so schlecht sieht.  Ich bin halt nur ein Knipser, kein Fotograf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## systemgewicht (2. Juni 2016)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Sony RX 100


Was mir an der RX100 nicht gefällt ist dass sie keinen Sucher hat.
Damit wird die Fotografie dann auch nicht anders als mit dem Ei, sogar mit einem kleineren Display.
Beim aktuellen Modell, der Sony RX100 IV (also ist die RX 100 drei Generationen vorher!) hat Sony das ja selber erkannt und einen Sucher spendiert.
Aber der Preiskleber ist natürlich ein anderer.


----------



## systemgewicht (2. Juni 2016)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Das ist auch in Ziel von mir, mich damit zu beschäftigen und Grundlagen zu schaffen


Das ist gut!
Dann macht es auch Sinn so eine Kamera zu kaufen. Die hat Voll-Automatik aber erlaubt (zum Lernen) auch Halbautomatik, womit man mehr kontrollieren kann. (Z.B. Blende und Zeit gezielt einstellen).

 Ich würde trotzdem eine mit Sucher nehmen (z.B. die RX100 III).


----------



## murmel04 (2. Juni 2016)

Wow, der Preis ist aber schon deutlich höher


----------



## MrMapei (2. Juni 2016)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Wow, der Preis ist aber schon deutlich höher


Lass dich doch nicht verunsichern. @scylla hat in Post #2 das wichtige sehr gut beschrieben. Die RX 100 der ersten Generation macht hervorragende Bilder (auch im Automatikmodus), ist sehr klein und schnell. Filmen ist damit auch möglich.

Von mir klare Kaufempfehlung für die RX 100 der ersten Generation.

Wenn du möchtest kann ich dir mal zwei Bilder von einem AlpenX schicken, die ich im Automatikmodus gemacht habe.


----------



## Perlenkette (2. Juni 2016)

MrMapei schrieb:


> Lass dich doch nicht verunsichern. @scylla hat in Post #2 das wichtige sehr gut beschrieben. Die RX 100 der ersten Generation macht hervorragende Bilder (auch im Automatikmodus), ist sehr klein und schnell. Filmen ist damit auch möglich.
> 
> Von mir klare Kaufempfehlung für die RX 100 der ersten Generation.
> 
> Wenn du möchtest kann ich dir mal zwei Bilder von einem AlpenX schicken, die ich im Automatikmodus gemacht habe.




Stell sie mal hier rein, welche der Automatiken hast Du genommen ?


----------



## Lahmschnecke (2. Juni 2016)

+1 für die Sony RX 100. Scylla hat alles gesagt.
Meine Spiegelreflex liegt im Schrank rum, weil ich mittlerweile wegen des besseren Handlings immer die kleine "Knipse" nehme. Ich habe die Nikon P300, ist halt schon älter aber ich bin immer noch zufrieden. Die Sony habe ich letztes Jahr meinem Schatz geschenkt und er ist sehr zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## everywhere.local (2. Juni 2016)

Also ich mische mich mal ein.
Ich habe sowohl eine ziemlich hochwertige DSLR-Ausrüstung, als auch eine Hosentaschenknipse, die du suchst.
Ich habe sogar etwas Ahnung vom Fotografieren, auch wenn ich das ganz gut verstecken kann 

@scylla und @MrMapei haben zwar von nix ne Ahnung, aber zufälliger Weise vollkommen recht 
Kauf dir eine RX100, verlass dich auf die super Szenen-Optionen und werd damit glücklich.
Die Cam bietet sogar noch gute Modi für Zeit-, oder Blenden-Priorität und einen manuellen Modus, wenn du doch mal versuchen möchtest, die Fotografie etwas besser zu verstehen. So wahnsinnig kompliziert ist das nämlich gar nicht, wenn man erstmal verstanden hat, welche Auswirkungen Blendenöffnung, Belichtungszeit und ISO haben.

//Edit:
Mir fällt gerade auf: dieses Bild z.B. ist bei völlig miserablen Lichtverhältnissen im Wald entstanden. Unter solchen Bedingungen macht es eigentlich gar keinen Sinn, überhaupt Fotos zu machen - schon gar nicht mit einer Kompakten. Die RX100 hat es aber noch ganz gut gemanaged... also den Umständen entsprechend. ... achja gegen das Licht ohne Blitz wurde auch noch fotografiert 

Bei guten Lichtverhältnissen sind die Bilder wirklich super und viel besser als mit einer EOS 1000D.






//Nochmal ein edit:
hier ein Bild (gecropt!) von @Miss_Funbiker bei etwas besserem Licht


----------



## edefauler (2. Juni 2016)

Hallo,

schau dir mal die Panasonic FT5 an
http://www.digitalkamera.de/Kamera/Panasonic/Lumix_DMC-FT5.aspx

Gerade wenn man draussen unterwegs ist. Durch die Motive Programme brauchst du da kaum was einstellen.
Nutze sie selber neben meiner "grossen" Kamera

Gruss

Norbert


----------



## systemgewicht (2. Juni 2016)

MrMapei schrieb:


> Lass dich doch nicht verunsichern


@murmel04 : ich wollte Dich nicht verunsichern.
Ich empfehle jetzt auch gar keine andere Kamera als die Sony RX 100, denn das Konzept (hohe Qualität, gute Optik, relativ großer Sensor) ist toll, und ich hätte auch so was ähnliches empfohlen. Und nur weil die Kamera von 2012 ist, ist sie ja heute nicht schlechter als damals - nur wesentlich günstiger.

Alles was ich sage ist: ein Sucher ist was Tolles vor allem wenn man das Bild bei Tageslicht macht und sorgfältig gestalten will. Und wenn man schon 350 ausgibt - was ja auch kein Pappenstil ist, dann tut es einem vielleicht später leid. Also sollte man es sich bewusst überlegen - finde ich.

Leider kostet der Aufstecksucher immer noch 330 Euro
https://www.amazon.de/Sony-Elektron...qid=1464881978&sr=8-1&keywords=sony+FDA-EV1MK

..so dass die RX100 III im selben Bereich liegt..


----------



## systemgewicht (2. Juni 2016)

Au weia, ich sehe garade: hier ist ja Ladies Only!

Sorry...


----------



## Perlenkette (2. Juni 2016)

Danke @MrMapei .

@systemgewicht , Deine Empfehlung ist sicher unisex, oder ? Von daher 

Die TE ist schon unterwegs, um die Kamera zu kaufen. (EDIT hat sie grade gekauft).	Fortsetzung des Threads evtl "Fotografieren mit der Sony RX100" oder "Fragen zur RX 100" oder "Fotos mit der RX100"


----------



## scylla (2. Juni 2016)

Ich hab wie immer keine Ahnung, und deswegen auch keine Ahnung wozu man für eine Gelegenheits-Knipse unbedingt einen Sucher braucht. 
Den habe ich noch gar nie vermisst. Und dabei mache ich zu 99,9% Bilder bei Tageslicht, und habe sogar schon verstanden, wozu Blendenöffnung/Belichtungszeit/ISO gut ist 
Das Display reicht mir trotzdem vollkommen aus. Ich hätte eh keinen Bock, bei einer "Hosentaschenknipse", die auch so benutzt wird, erst mal die Bikebrille abzusetzen, um durch den Sucher zu schielen. Selbst wenn meine Cam einen hätte, würde ich ihn schon deshalb nicht benutzen.


----------



## Lenka K. (2. Juni 2016)

Nur als Bestätigung: ich hab' die RX100 III mit Sucher gekauft, weil mein Freund grundsätzlich mit Sucher fotografiert. Ich selber habe im Herbst und im Winter in den Bergen tausende Fotos gemacht, ohne den Sucher ein einziges mal zu benutzen.

Ich würde allerdings raten, noch die 15E für den Aufklebegriff auszugeben (eine Frechheit, das sowas nicht schon im Lieferumfang dabei ist), die Kamera liegt damit viel sicherer in der Hand.

Und viel Spass mit dem neuen Spielzeug!

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## murmel04 (2. Juni 2016)

So nun ist sie da

Danke für alle Tipps und Kommentare.

Keine Sorge ich werde das Wochende nicht mit Fragen nerven, wie, was warum....

Bin erstmal unterwegs von daher geht dieses WE wenig mit testen .
Aber dann geht es los und ich werd mit Perlenkette zusammen dann bestimmt die eine oder andere Frage haben


----------



## lucie (2. Juni 2016)

Wow, das ging ja jetzt schnell. Heute morgen noch "ahnungslos" und jetzt schon auf der Showbühne.
Dann viel Spaß damit. Halte die RX100 nun nicht gerade für eine Kamera für "Dummies" aber das wird schon, wenn Du dich ein wenig mir ihr beschäftigst.
Hier noch ein Beispielfoddo mit der 100er Mark1:


----------



## scylla (2. Juni 2016)

lucie schrieb:


> Dann viel Spaß damit. Halte die RX100 nun nicht gerade für eine Kamera für "Dummies" aber das wird schon, wenn Du dich ein wenig mir ihr beschäftigst.



Der Witz an der RX100 ist ja, dass man all die schönen bequemen Automatik-Programme von einer echten "Dummie"-Knipse auch dabei hat, und dass die sogar richtig was taugen (besser als bei mancher günstigen "Dummie"-Knipse). Im "i" Modus macht die Kamera z.B. alles ganz alleine, man muss nur den Auslöser betätigen. Man muss sich also gar nicht damit beschäftigen um gleich loslegen zu können. Später kann man aber, wenn man will, und muss sich dafür dann nicht gleich wieder eine neue Kamera kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (2. Juni 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Der Witz an der RX100 ist ja, dass man all die schönen bequemen Automatik-Programme von einer echten "Dummie"-Knipse auch dabei hat, und dass die sogar richtig was taugen (besser als bei mancher günstigen "Dummie"-Knipse). Im "i" Modus macht die Kamera z.B. alles ganz alleine, man muss nur den Auslöser betätigen. Man muss sich also gar nicht damit beschäftigen um gleich loslegen zu können. Später kann man aber, wenn man will, und muss sich dafür dann nicht gleich wieder eine neue Kamera kaufen



Das stimmt schon und kann ich unterschreiben. Trotzdem haben wir bei der RX100 M1 die Erfahrung gemacht, dass das Timing bei Aufnahmen von bewegten Motiven (vor allem seitlich) stimmen muss, sonst gibt es unscharfe Bildchen trotz "Mitziehens". Andere getestete Kameras haben das durchaus besser hinbekommen. Bei gutem Licht gibt es bei den Automatikprogrammen echt knackscharfe Bilder, bei schlechteren Lichverhältnissen, lag der Autofokus manchmal ziemlich daneben, da hilft auch das Lichtstarke Objektiv nicht. 

Wir haben den Vergleich zur RX100 M1 und M3 sowie der RX10. Die 3er hat den Sucher, der bei starkem Sonnenlicht schon sehr hilfreich ist, da man auf dem Display einfach nix mehr erkennen kann, sie ist noch etwas schneller, hat einen präziseren Autofokus, hat aber die geringste Brennweite im Vergleich zur 1er und 2er. Härtester Kritikpunkt der 3er: sie ist sauteuer, wenn man sie nicht als Schnapper aus dem Netz fischt.  Die 10er ist genial, keine Hosentaschenkamera, aber auch nicht so klotzig wie Spiegelreflexkameras, wobei auch die RX100 nicht mehr hosentaschentauglich ist.
Zu empfehlen wäre für die Handlichkeit noch folgendes:

https://www.amazon.de/Sony-Griffbef...d=1464900021&sr=8-1&keywords=griff+sony+rx100


----------



## murmel04 (2. Juni 2016)

So auf jeden Fall muss ich mich mit dem Ding und der Materie wirklich näher beschäftigen.
Sonst wäre das Geld ja wirklich zum Fenster rausgeschmissen .

Denke für mich wird es wirklich was gutes tun Einstieg sein, sicher gibt es bessere und moderne Kameras .
Ich habe ja schon einige Treads hier durchgelesen und immer tauchte die Sony auf. auch denke ich was von 2012 ist und immer noch verkauft wird kann nicht so schlecht sein, gerade wenn man bedenkt wie schnelllebig die technische Entwicklung heut zu Tage ist .

Wichtig war mir auch, Erfahrungen von Nutzern.
Denn mit meinem "Nichtwissen" wäre ich leichte Beute für jeden Verkäufer gewesen und hätte entweder viel zu viel Geld ausgegeben oder gar nix weil ich mich nicht hätte entscheiden können 

Jetzt werd ich mir noch das Buch holen und ein anständiges Case und dann geht es los (hoffentlich)


----------



## mtbbee (2. Juni 2016)

Wir hatten jetzt im Urlaub ein Smarti der neusten Generation dabei und sicher kein Iphone  - habe nach erster Auswertung am Laptop kaum noch mit meiner robusten Olympus fotografiert. Die Bilder sind selbst einer Sony RX100 überlegen. 80, 100 Serienbilder in Aktion in 1:1 realer farbgetreuer Wiedergabe alles kein Problem ... zuvor hatte ich die Sony, die Schliesslamellen sind unglaublich empfindlich, hatte ich mir durch eine Tasche und Astkontakt hindurch bei meinem ersten Finale Urlaub schon zerstört. Da musste dann ein LG Handy herhalten. Selbst da waren die Bilder besser als mit der Sony.
Ein guter Kompromis ist eher die Olympus TG4 - eine robuste Digicam die am Rucksack Träger baumeln kann, schnell zur Verfügung steht, nass und dreckig werden kann, keine Lamellen hat.
Eine Eierlegende Kamera wirds nie geben. Ich selbst bin seit dem Urlaub absoluter Fan von der Smartphone Kamera meiner besseren Hälfte geworden, leider ist das Teil kein Schnäppchen, hilft nur DigiCam nicht kaufen, iphone und Garmin verkaufen und neustes  Android Smarti her. GoPro muss trotzdem sein 
Für Städttrips und andere nicht Rucksacktouren, Wandfotos 50x70 haben wir ne digitale Spiegelreflex


----------



## scylla (3. Juni 2016)

Welches Smartfon habt ihr denn?
Die Kamera meines Samsung S5 taugt nur für Standbilder halbwegs, und auch da nur bei gutem Tageslicht. Bei etwas schwierigeren Lichtverhältnissen (Wald) oder bei bewegten Objekten (Biker) kann man es komplett vergessen.
(Mal abgesehen davon, dass ständig die Glasabdeckung vor der Kameralinse verschmiert und dreckig ist)


----------



## Martina H. (3. Juni 2016)

...also ich war ziemlich enttäuscht von der RX100 - solange die Motive sich nicht bewegen, war sie total Klasse. Leider mochte ich nicht immer nur Blumen fotografieren (weil die sich nun mal nicht soooo schnell bewegen). Sobald das Motiv sich bewegte, war es (fast) unmöglich ein wirklich scharfes Bild hinzubekommen - jedenfalls mit meinen beschränkten Möglichkeiten. Das kann meine Nikon deutlich besser - Rucksack auf, Kamera raus und an und - knackscharfe Bilder...

Jetzt mit der Mark 3 klappt das deutlich besser  - und ich liebe den Sucher (ist natürlich auf Grund der Grösse etwas fummelig).

Die Handy Kameras werden immer besser - man braucht für Schnappschussfotos eigentlich keinen Fotoapparat mehr. Wo sie zusammenbrechen sind schlechte Lichtverhältnisse - geht ja auch nicht mit dem kleinen Objektiv. Die Auslöseverzögerung nimmt dann auch deutlich zu - ich hab letztens eine geschlagene Sekunde früher ausgelöst, damit ich meine Hüpffee überhaupt aufs Foto bekomme  - drauf war sie ;}.  Aber die neueren Handys werden das - denke ich - auch besser in den Griff bekommen. Und sie haben den Vorteil, dass man sie eh" dabei hat

Wenn man aber "richtig" fotografieren will braucht's schon noch eine "richtige" Kamera - das können die Handys einfach nicht können (rein physikalisch, kleines Objektiv, kleiner Sensor, viele Pixel), da kommt es dann auch stark darauf an, was und wie da im Hintergrund gerechnet wird.

Kommt halt immer drauf an, was man machen/erreichen möchte, wieviel Zeit und Geld man investieren will


----------



## mtbbee (3. Juni 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Welches Smartfon habt ihr denn?
> Die Kamera meines Samsung S5 taugt nur für Standbilder halbwegs, und auch da nur bei gutem Tageslicht. Bei etwas schwierigeren Lichtverhältnissen (Wald) oder bei bewegten Objekten (Biker) kann man es komplett vergessen.
> (Mal abgesehen davon, dass ständig die Glasabdeckung vor der Kameralinse verschmiert und dreckig ist)



deswegen habe ich ja geschrieben: der neusten Generation - die Entwicklung ist so rasant, das sich nicht mal Nachdenken lohnt was einen Vergleich angeht.  ... das S5 in dem Fall Mini habe ich selbst, nur WhatsApp Bilder kommen gut rüber. Serienbilder werden auf dem internen Speicher gespeichert, daher unglaublich schnell und präzise.
und wie geschrieben nicht zu vergessen die Empfindlichkeit der Lamellen - in den letzten 3 Jahren habe ich 2 DigiCams geschrottet und die Reparatur ist fast so teuer wie neu.
Es kommt wirklich immer drauf an was man machen möchte, bei Wandbildern z.B.  geht nichts über eine Spiegelreflex.
selbst bei meiner GoPro ist ab und an die Linse verschmiert, muss man eben drauf achten. Smarti wird aus der Hülle gezogen und die war Linse war nie verschmiert, eher das Display.


----------



## murmel04 (3. Juni 2016)

Mädels, jetzt macht ihr mich gerade etwas traurig und nervös..


----------



## mtbbee (3. Juni 2016)

Wieso, ist doch nur ein kleines Spielzeug und kein BikeSetUp oder Laufradsatz


----------



## murmel04 (3. Juni 2016)

mtbbee schrieb:


> Wieso, ist doch nur ein kleines Spielzeug und kein BikeSetUp oder Laufradsatz



Da bin ich nicht nervös , dafür hab ich liebe und nette Fachfrauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (3. Juni 2016)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...also ich war ziemlich enttäuscht von der RX100 - solange die Motive sich nicht bewegen, war sie total Klasse. Leider mochte ich nicht immer nur Blumen fotografieren (weil die sich nun mal nicht soooo schnell bewegen).



Kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen 
Ich nutze die RX100 nur für Bikebilder, also es bewegt sich immer was. Ich weiß gar nicht, ob ich jemals Blumen fotografiert habe. Und ich habe überhaupt kein Problem damit, scharfe Bilder zu schießen, auch von der Seite geknipst ohne Mitzieher.
Ich benutze meistens die Zeitpriorität ("s" Modus) mit ISO Auto. Das Rädchen taste ich meistens gar nicht an, das bleibt einfach auf "s", das einzige was ich bei Bedarf korrigiere ist die Zeit, und das geht auch mit Handschuhen ganz fix über das Drehrädchen an der Rückseite der Kamera. Einfach auf einen Wert kleiner/gleich 1/250s einstellen, bei blendendem Sonnenschein gern auch mal 1/500s oder kleiner. Die ISO stelle ich manuell nur ein, wenn es im Wald sehr dunkel ist, ansonsten macht die Kamera das schon von alleine richtig.
Mein Mann macht mit seiner teuren NEX viel öfter unscharfe Bilder als ich mit der RX100. Dafür hab ich kein Gespür fürs Motiv und die Perspektive, aber das liegt sicher nicht an der Kamera.


----------



## Martina H. (3. Juni 2016)

... es war auch keine Bewegungsunschärfe - die liegt an der Belichtungszeit, das ist mir schon klar 

Vielmehr lag der Fokus einfach meist daneben - evtl. bin ich da von der P7700 einfach verwöhnt, nur ist die natürlich eine Ecke klotziger...

Evtl. bin ich einfach auch nur zu dusselig für so eine gute Kamera, es heisst ja auch, dass man die RX100 "verstehen" muss, ich brauche aber keine Kamera, die wegen Kommunikationsproblemen das macht, was sie will und nicht das, was ich will 

Mit der Mark 3 habe ich keine diesbezüglichen Probleme, die liefert mir die knackscharfen Bilder, die ich will - scheinbar versteht sie mich, oder sie hat sich auf mein Kommunikationsniveau herabgelassen


----------



## scylla (3. Juni 2016)

Einmal Spotfokus auf Mitte eingestellt (das macht man ganz am Anfang wenn man die Cam einstellt, und rührt es danach nie wieder an) und es passt einfach. Meine macht, was ich will


----------



## murmel04 (3. Juni 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Einmal Spotfokus auf Mitte eingestellt (das macht man ganz am Anfang wenn man die Cam einstellt, und rührt es danach nie wieder an) und es passt einfach. Meine macht, was ich will




Gut den werd ich dann mal suchen.


----------



## trautsichnix (3. Juni 2016)

Fotografieren macht man Heutzutage mit dem Smartphon hat man immer dabei und es gibt auch Linsen ( Fish Eye ) zu aufstecken, geht dann auch als Actioncam mit Lenkerhalterrung .Aber immer Bitte immer Waagerecht Fotografieren


----------



## scylla (3. Juni 2016)

Du gehst auf "Menü", dann auf Seite "2".
Dort stellst du ein:
"Drive Mode" -> "Cont. Shooting" (damit kannst du Serienbilder machen, solange du den Finger auf dem Auslöser hast. Wenn du nur kurz den Auslöser drückst, macht es ein Einzelbild)
"Focus Mode" -> "DMF" ("AF-C" hört sich verführerisch an, aber bei schnell bewegten Objekten kommt die Kamera nicht mehr klar. Evtl genau das Problem, das Martina_H hat. Man könnte auch "AF-S" benutzen, aber wenn man mal zwischendurch ein Makro machen will ist DMF praktischer.)
"Autofocus Area" -> "Center"

Ich habe auf Seite "1" die "Image Size" auf 10M reduziert. Das reicht vollkommen für den "Hausgebrauch", die 20M braucht man nur, wenn man große Poster drucken will, oder stark vergrößerte Ausschnitte auswählen will. Vorteil mit der 10M Einstellung ist, dass die Kamera bei Serienbildern nicht so schnell ein Problem mit der Speichergeschwindigkeit bekommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (3. Juni 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Du gehst auf "Menü", dann auf Seite "2".
> Dort stellst du ein:



Da hab ich gleich mal meine Kamera rausgesucht und die Einstellungen verglichen. Dazu musste ich aber erstmal das Menu auf *Englisch* umstellen  - hatte das auch so, bis auf das DMF - hatte ich AF-S - hab's mal umgestellt, zum probieren.

Das mit dem 10M ist ne gute Idee, probier ich mal, ob ich damit noch mehr Serienbilder hinbekomme.  

@scylla In welcher Qualität nimmst du auf?


----------



## scylla (3. Juni 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Da hab ich gleich mal meine Kamera rausgesucht und die Einstellungen verglichen. Dazu musste ich aber erstmal das Menu auf *Englisch* umstellen  - hatte das auch so, bis auf das DMF - hatte ich AF-S - hab's mal umgestellt, zum probieren.
> 
> Das mit dem 10M ist ne gute Idee, probier ich mal, ob ich damit noch mehr Serienbilder hinbekomme.
> 
> @scylla In welcher Qualität nimmst du auf?



Wie gesagt, DMF ist für Schnappschüsse beim Biken eher irrelevant, nur wenn man mal irgendwo ein Closeup machen will und den Fokus manuell nachjustieren will. Ich fotografier wenn mir langweilig ist in Pausen manchmal so Viechkram, Spinnen oder anderes interessantes Zeug, da ist das dann praktisch. Sonst funktioniert AF-S fast genauso gut. Manuell nachjustieren mag man beim Biken nur, wenn man's ganz genau nimmt und sich exakt einen Spot aussucht, in dem man das "Motiv" dann hinterher erwischen will.

Qualität hab ich auf "Fine" stehen.


----------



## MrMapei (3. Juni 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Ich benutze meistens die Zeitpriorität ("s" Modus) mit ISO Auto.


Nutzt du auch den Modus mit den Speicherabruf (MR)?


----------



## Votec Tox (3. Juni 2016)

trautsichnix schrieb:


> Fotografieren macht man Heutzutage mit dem Smartphon hat man immer dabei und es gibt auch Linsen ( Fish Eye ) zu aufstecken...


Zum Glück gibts dafür keinen Fraktionszwang  denn das funktioniert ganz prima oberhalb der Baumgrenze bei strahlend blauem Himmel  oder bei Standbilder wie in Deinem schönen Beispiel, aber wenn man als Feierabendbiker im halbdunklem Wald ein Photo eines z.B. springenden MtBlers machen möchte...  natürlich machen Smartföns bei entsprechenden Bedingungen erstaunlich gute Bilder.

Jetzt kommt bestimmt das Argument "mitziehen", das geht auch bei geradlinigen Bewegungen gut aber versuch mal einen Bunny Hop mitzuziehen 
Meine Erfahrung war bisher, daß nur Kameras mit großem Sensor und lichtstarken Objektiven bei "Feierabendbildern" nicht versagen.
Nehme selbst bei "kleinem" Gepäck die Leica D-Lux mit (gibts auch von Panasonic ohne roten Punkt und preisgünstiger), die packt es ganz gut bei schlechtem Licht und wenn Zeit für Photos ist, dann die Fuji X-T1 mit entsprechendem Altglas davor, aber das nur am Rande, die Fuji ist zwar für eine Systenkamera schön handlich aber keine praktische Kamera für diesen Themenfaden.


----------



## scylla (3. Juni 2016)

MrMapei schrieb:


> Nutzt du auch den Modus mit den Speicherabruf (MR)?



hab ich noch nie benutzt


----------



## MrMapei (3. Juni 2016)

Diese Funktion der RX100 ist für mich auch wichtig und findet man an Kompaktkameras eher selten.

Erklärung findet man hier.


> Ermöglicht die Aufnahme von Bildern nach dem Aufrufen häufig benutzter Modi oder im Voraus registrierter Kamera-Einstellungen.



Von meiner Spiegelreflexkamera war ich es gewohnt mehrere benutzerdefinierte Einstellungen (Portrait und Sport) auf Knopfdruck abrufen zu können. Und das kann RX100 auch. 

Du kannst dir 3 für dich optimale Einstellungen (Blümchenmodus, Sportmodus und ???), zusätzlich zu den jeweils aktuellen Einstellungen, zusammenstellen und abspeichern und wieder abrufen.


----------



## Martina H. (3. Juni 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, DMF ist für Schnappschüsse beim Biken eher irrelevant, nur wenn man mal irgendwo ein Closeup machen will und den Fokus manuell nachjustieren will. Ich fotografier wenn mir langweilig ist in Pausen manchmal so Viechkram, Spinnen oder anderes interessantes Zeug, da ist das dann praktisch.



... und was wollen wir fotografieren? - Ebent...

Nimm Schnecken, die sind langsamer 




scylla schrieb:


> Sonst funktioniert AF-S fast genauso gut



hmmmh....tja - dem ist nix hinzuzufügen


----------



## scylla (3. Juni 2016)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... und was wollen wir fotografieren? - Ebent...
> 
> Nimm Schnecken, die sind langsamer



Versteh ich nicht? 
DMF ist doch quasi eine "Halbautomatik". Wenn du nicht eingreifst, macht die Kamera alleine, und das ist NICHT langsam. Der Gag ist doch nur, dass du theoretisch manuell nachjustieren KANNST, wenn du WILLST.
Ich nutze es übrigens auch beim Biken sporadisch, wenn ich auf das Motiv warte und Zeit habe, mir zu überlegen, wo genau ich abdrücken will. Das ist halt jetzt eher schon wieder nerdy, aber man kann halt solche Spielereien machen, wenn man Bock dazu hat. Das Zauberwort ist wieder KANN 
Du musst es ja nicht benutzen, wenn du die Finger nicht vom Objektivring lassen kannst, nimm halt AF-S und gut ist


----------



## murmel04 (3. Juni 2016)

Gut das ich im Moment noch unwissend bin.
Verstehe gerade nur Bahnhof


----------



## Perlenkette (3. Juni 2016)

Nochmal zurück zur Kamera-Auswahl und Murmels Zweifel:

Ich habe auch noch nicht alle Einstellungen /Modi/ Kombinationen getestet, aber es ist ein deuticher Unterschied zu meiner vorherigen Kamera sichtbar (ich glaube mittlerweile die hat irgenwie nen Knacks) und ich bin bisher mit der RX100 zufrieden.

Wir haben (zu zweit) am Wochenende 480 Bilder geknipst, da war viel Ausschuss dabei- das ist aber sicher mit jeder Kamera so. (Sohn + ich haben z.B. beim Pumptrack-Battle gezielt geübt und den optimalen Auslöse-Zeitpunkt gesucht, da die Kamera einen winzigen Tick später auslöst als meine andere).

Letztendlich ist eine Kamera immer nur so gut wie die Person hinter, die sie bedient. Und das ist das Problem vieler Biker; denn Du kannst Dich mit der Kamera noch so gut auskennen und tolle Voreinstellungen wählen- wenn Du sie jemand anderem in die Hand drückst, bist Du darauf angewiesen, dass _derjenige_ das gut macht. Bei mir ist eben oft ein Kind dabei (manchmal mein Mann, der aber nicht so gerne fotografieren mag). Für Familien- und Gruppenbilder oder -wie am Wochenende- ein gemeinsames Foto spricht man gerne Passanten an und so kommt es, dass die Bildqualität toll ist, aber der nette Wanderer mit der Spiegelreflex um den Hals nur ein einziges Foto knipst, auf dem der halbe Vorderreifen fehlt, dafür vieeeeel Himmel drauf ist.....

Das Foto ist sicher keine Hochleistung der Fotografie, zeigt aber, dass die Kamera in der Automatikeinstellung mit wenig "know-how" ganz passable Fotos macht- damit bin ich im Moment schon mal zufrieden. Die Lichtverhältnisse waren echt schlecht (duster, zugezogen und dunstig, kurz vor dem Starkregen) und das Bild ist ohne vorherige Einstellungen (und wahrscheinlich ohne scharfstellen/ fokussieren ) von einem 9-jährigen geknipst worden. Solche waren mit der alten Kamera immer etwas verwaschen/ unscharf oder milchig.






Also Murmel, gib´die Hoffnung nicht auf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (3. Juni 2016)

Versteht mich nicht falsch, die RX100 ist sicher eine gute Kamera - zumal für das Hosentaschenformat...

Mich (und damit meine ich mich und nicht die wahrscheinlich Millionen zufriedener Nutzer) hat sie einfach nicht überzeugt. Für eine Kamera in der Preisklasse erwarte ich einfach mehr Zuverlässigkeit, was den Autofokus angeht. Wenn ich viele Fotos an einer Stelle mache und darunter evtl. vielleicht eines ist, was scharf wird, reicht mir das eben nicht aus - nicht in dieser Preisklasse. Jetzt fällt der Preis ja etwas, zumal gebraucht. Da relativiert sich das natürlich auch wieder...

Für die Grösse ist sie gute Kamera - mehr aber auch nicht. In den Händen eines erfahrenen Fotografen kann sie sicher ihr Potential ( das auf hohem Niveau liegt) entfalten - keine Frage. Leider bin ich das nicht.

Manchmal will ich einfach mal drauflosschiessen und das erledigt sie für mich einfach nicht zuverlässig genug - da gibt es andere, die das besser können.

Wie gesagt, tolle kleine Kamera - aber nichts für mich Dummie 

@Perlenkette

... ich finde es toll, dass Du Deinen Sohn zum Fotografieren motivieren kannst - er macht das echt gut - und er hat ja auch gutes Material 

@murmel04 

lass Dich nicht verunsichern - spiel einfach mit dem Teil rum, beschäftige Dich mit Ihr und Du wirst sicher schöne Fotos machen - aber vergiss darüber das Biken nicht


----------



## Frau Rauscher (3. Juni 2016)

die kleine Sony RX ist ne super Kamera! Ich hab sie auch (allerdings die III)...

Meine "richtige" Kamera gammelt seitdem im Schrank... 

die Sony RX überzeugt mich immer wieder, und macht Wahnsinnsbilder!


----------



## Martina H. (3. Juni 2016)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Ich hab sie auch (allerdings die III)...





Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> und macht Wahnsinnsbilder



Jep  - meine Rede


----------



## murmel04 (12. Juni 2016)

So nochmal ne Frage zu Sony .

Wer von euch nutzt um die wifi Funktion .
Die RX 100 hat sie ja nicht, erst ab version II.
Könnte die normale mit einer Speicherkarte mit WIFi ausstatten oder die II holen, kostet aber nochmal 130€ mehr .

Lohnt die Ausgabe oder kann man Wifi allgemein vergessen


----------



## cxfahrer (12. Juni 2016)

Wifi macht Sinn, wenn du zB direkt zu Fratzenbuch oder Flickr hochladen willst - und kannst - meine Kamera (Samsung) zB kann nur zu Picasa oder Email hochladen, das ist umständlich, wenn man gemeinsame Fotos gleich mit Freunden teilen will.
Wenn das geht, ist es ein nettes Feature; mehr nicht. Meine Samsung NX1000 mit Wifi hat aber auch nur 190.- € gekostet.

Für Unmengen von Raw-Dateien transferieren ist Wifi untauglich.

PS: beim googeln gefunden zur Sony - ich würde keine Knipse mehr ohne Klappdisplay kaufen, mich nervt meine OHNE Klappdisplay ziemlich: Sonne aufm Display, und keine Chance es anders auszurichten.


----------



## murmel04 (12. Juni 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Wifi macht Sinn, wenn du zB direkt zu Fratzenbuch oder Flickr hochladen willst - und kannst - meine Kamera (Samsung) zB kann nur zu Picasa oder Email hochladen, das ist umständlich, wenn man gemeinsame Fotos gleich mit Freunden teilen will.
> Wenn das geht, ist es ein nettes Feature; mehr nicht. Meine Samsung NX1000 mit Wifi hat aber auch nur 190.- € gekostet.
> 
> Für Unmengen von Raw-Dateien transferieren ist Wifi untauglich.
> ...




Also Klappdisplay hat die II. und die hätte auch wifi, Klar ist es ein nettes Feature. Werd nochmal drüber schlafen ob 30€ für die Wifikarte oder 130€ für die II mit Klappdisplay. 
Nicht das ich mich dann ägere noch kann ich die I. umtauschen....


----------



## hometrails (12. Juni 2016)

Auslösen, Timelapse usw. sollte auch über das Kamera Wifi gehen. Per SD Karte nicht.


----------



## mtbbee (13. Juni 2016)

Also WiFi finde ich super: Olympus z.b. hat ne gute app  (andere Cams sicher ebenso) - WiFi anschalten und am Ipad gleich die Bilder anschauen bevor man irgendwann mal an den Rechner kommt - aber ob das einen Aufpreis wert ist?


----------



## scylla (13. Juni 2016)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Lohnt die Ausgabe oder kann man Wifi allgemein vergessen



Frag dich doch einfach, wofür du das Wifi nutzen möchtest, und ob es dir die Ausgabe wert ist.

Man kann zu fast jedem Gerät ein anderes finden, die dies und jenes an Zusatz-Features hat, oder dies oder jenes besser kann. Es ist immer nur die Frage, ob und wie dringend man persönlich das Feature braucht, und was es einem persönlich wert ist.
Ich kann dir ja nicht sagen, das du kein Wifi an der Kamera brauchst, weil ich keins brauche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (13. Juni 2016)

mtbbee schrieb:


> Also WiFi finde ich super: Olympus z.b. hat ne gute app  (andere Cams sicher ebenso) - WiFi anschalten und am Ipad gleich die Bilder anschauen bevor man irgendwann mal an den Rechner kommt - aber ob das einen Aufpreis wert ist?


Samsung hat zB eine App, die nur mit Samsung Smartphones/Tablets halbwegs funktioniert. Und im Wifi Modus wird zwar das Bild dann per App gleich übertragen, aber leider nur so geknipst, wie es auch übertragen wird - also rein jpg und die allerprimitvsten Standardeinstellungen. Das ist idR beim Radeln dann unbrauchbar und taugt nur für Gruppenselfies auf Fratzenbuch.
Dann lieber einen Funkfernauslöser mit eigenem Timer, wenn man rumspielen will. Oder von vornherein eine Knipse, die ausreichend viele Modi hat (kenne die Sony nicht).

PS: kenne die Sony doch, Kumpel macht damit immer die Fotos, wenn wir unterwegs sind. Meistens klappt er das Display. Das hat auch den netten Effekt, dass krassere Perspektiven möglich sind, und man nicht direkt sieht, wenn er knipst:





...ich stehe oben und knipse (fast) im gleichen Moment mit meiner nach unten:





Hier sieht man auch gut die Unterschiede in der Fotoqualität - nämlich garkeine 
(er verwendet immer die jpgs der Kamera, ich hab noch etwas weniger Kontrast rein).


----------



## BikeTiefling (15. Juni 2016)

WiFi macht Sinn wenn Du:

1.  wie von cxfahrer beschrieben Bilder schnell / unkompliziert teilen, kabellos am SmartTV ansehen, kopieren usw. oder

2.  mit Fernbedienung arbeiten willst. Kontrolle und Steuerung am Smartphone mit Zoom, Selbstauslöser…
Sony Kameras können das mittlerweile ziemlich gut. Normalerweise habe ich ein Ministativ dabei und kann ohne Hilfe Gruppenbilder, Familienfotos usw. mitten im Nirgendwo aufnehmen. 

 + 1 für die RX100 II


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (16. Juni 2016)

von mir gibts auch +1 für die RX100(MK3).
Ich hab extra die MK3 genommen da die mehr Weitwinkel hat. Ist in den Bergen manchmal von vorteil. Und das bewegliche Display auch.

WIFI nutze ich auch sehr oft wenn ich Bilder mal schnell aufs Handy laden will um eines zu versenden im Urlaub. Wobei mir da das Klappdisplay wichtiger ist. Macht es auch einfacher wenn man mal aus anderen Persepktiven ein Bild machen will, z.B. nah am Boden ohne sich hinzulegen etc.


----------



## scylla (16. Juni 2016)

und schon sind wir von der 300€ Kamera zur 700€ Kamera gedriftet


----------



## lucie (16. Juni 2016)

*Miss Geschick* schrieb:


> von mir gibts auch +1 für die RX100(MK3).
> Ich hab extra die MK3 genommen da die mehr Weitwinkel hat. Ist in den Bergen manchmal von vorteil. Und das bewegliche Display auch.
> 
> WIFI nutze ich auch sehr oft wenn ich Bilder mal schnell aufs Handy laden will um eines zu versenden im Urlaub. Wobei mir da das Klappdisplay wichtiger ist. Macht es auch einfacher wenn man mal aus anderen Persepktiven ein Bild machen will, z.B. nah am Boden ohne sich hinzulegen etc.



... den Sucher nicht vergessen!

Dafür hat sie von allen drei Kameras die geringste Brennweite. Hmmm, man muss halt wissen, was man will...

...und auch hier zahlt man, ähnlich beim Bikekauf, immer Le(e)hrgeld...


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (16. Juni 2016)

Den Sucher hab ich bisher ganz selten genutzt. Nur ein paar mal als ich durch zuviel Sonneneinstrahlung nichts mehr gesehen habe. Brennweite war mir nicht so wichtig. Lieber mehr Weitwinkel damit ich auch mal viel Landschaft drauf bekomme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Miss Geschick* (16. Juni 2016)

@murmel04

Du bist doch auch beim LO nächstes Wochenende dabei.
Dann kannst da ja mal schauen ob Du ein klappbares Display brauchst. Ich werd meine RX100MK3 auf jeden Fall dabei haben.
Ich weiss jetzt ja nicht wie lange Du die 1er RX100 noch umtauschen kannst.


----------



## murmel04 (16. Juni 2016)

*Miss Geschick* schrieb:


> @murmel04
> 
> Du bist doch auch beim LO nächstes Wochenende dabei.
> Dann kannst da ja mal schauen ob Du ein klappbares Display brauchst. Ich werd meine RX100MK3 auf jeden Fall dabei haben.
> Ich weiss jetzt ja nicht wie lange Du die 1er RX100 noch umtauschen kannst.



Ja bin ich.
Denke nur noch bis heute.

Allerdings muss ich sagen 700€ sind mir eh zu viel Geld .

Denke ich bleib jetzt erstmal bei der I und arbeite mich nach und nach ein.
Dauert ja auch ein wenig.

Aber nachdem ja nächste Woche beim LO einige Mädels dabei sind mit einer Sony RX 1-? Werd ich schon mal neugierig sein und euch löchern


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (16. Juni 2016)

Darfst Du gerne machen


----------



## murmel04 (16. Juni 2016)

*Miss Geschick* schrieb:


> Darfst Du gerne machen



Mach ich versprochen


----------

